
Ask HN: How long did it take you to double your salary? - tucif
Taking your first full-time industry salary as base. How many times did you change jobs&#x2F;companies? Did you move to management? What else did you do?
======
throwaway_goog
Doubled (total comp) every time I switched jobs, and then once without
switching. It's hard to measure exactly because college & a couple startups
were mixed in there, but averaged about 2-3 years of work experience per
doubling. Each switch was moving from edge to center of an industry - I went
from a startup writing software for schools, to financial software, to Google,
and then the doubling within Google was moving from a UI-focused role to one
that included UI + backend data mining. No official management positions,
though I've led teams.

------
sharemywin
Took about 8 years to double with 3 different jobs. 2 jobs at consulting
companies. Last was at an insurance company full-time.

